# Rainbow



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

heres a few pics of Rainbow with no coat


----------



## hannah montana (Dec 4, 2008)

He is big! what happened to his coat?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

he's a she haha and she looks quite big in pics but for a standard she is very small! we her her cut off, its nice to see her colour better but it was nice to have something to hug!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Rainbow is lovely


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks lovely


----------



## Nicoleta (Dec 8, 2008)

He is very good!..and I found his coat nice as it is...!:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Lovely dog....great pics.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

awww she is lovely 

bet the brushing is easier now? i have to brush doodle bug everyday cause she is fluffy at the minute


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is a lovely colour :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> awww she is lovely
> 
> bet the brushing is easier now? i have to brush doodle bug everyday cause she is fluffy at the minute


indee is, and in a wierd way shes calmed down! shes not as hyper as she was


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

lol thats weird?!

just like samson lost his strength when delilah cut his hair huh? 

maybe i should shave poppy and see if it calms her down a notch or 2? :lol:


----------

